# looking for job in thailand



## gamov (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello, can anyone give me some info on what kind of work i might be able to find in thailand? I am saving money in england right now so i can go back to live with my girlfriend later in the year. i am not very qualified and do not have a university education, but i am hard working and reliable. At the moment i work in a bookshop. I thought about taking a TEFL course so that i could work as a teacher but then i read you also need a BA degree. Can you find work as a teacher without the BA?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Sometimes you are asked for your BA, but I have never been....
I taught English for a few years but not now. The pay is lousy and so are most of the students.
You are limited in the jobs you are allowed to do here. If a Thai can do it you can't!
I am retired so anything I make is simply an extra to my UK Pension. But I shudder to think how hard it would be to make a 'crust'. If I didn't get a regular payment from UK it would be tough.
And remember this. If you get sick, medical treatment has to be paid for in Thailand. No NHS here for you mate. But don't misunderstand me, life is good here. The wonderful climate makes up for a lot.......Good luck.


----------

